# Music Video Thread



## mythmaster (Jun 14, 2010)

Jeff gave me the green light to have a single thread in General Discussion where we can share some of our favorite music videos.

I have to start it out on a sad note, though, because Jimmy Dean died today.  Here's a news article with a short bio about him: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...cian_first_whose_big_bad_john_song_launc.html

How many of you have some of his sausage in your fridge right now?

RIP, Mr. Dean


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 14, 2010)

how do you post a youtube video here? just paste the url?


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, click on the video icon and paste the whole URL.


----------



## meateater (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll get back to the video posting. I do have to say God Bless Jimmy Dean. I actually once had a pot belly pig I named after him, I wonder if he ever saw a fatty made with a chub of his sausage?  R.I.P. Jimmy Dean.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks for the vid, I haven't heard that in years, RIP Mr Dean


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 15, 2010)

If you like both Pink Floyd and Bob Marley, then you'll LOVE this!

I can't post a link to a playlist here, so here they are in order:

"Dub Side of the Moon" -- Easy Star All-Stars


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 16, 2010)

I uploaded this one.  They do all 87 million verses, and it keeps getting funnier with each one:


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 16, 2010)

I love me some Bluetech:


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm a killing machine!


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 16, 2010)

Some more industrial:


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 16, 2010)

Aaaaand, some industrial with some good old-fashioned shock thrown in:


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 16, 2010)

Narcissistic jerks won't let me embed the real video, so here's something similar:


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 16, 2010)

The 1st music video played on MTV:


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh, yes, it's 80's night, and the feeling's right -- oh, what a night. (Oh, what a night).

























OK, just one more, then I'm out:







EDIT: I apologize about the couple of videos where embedding was disabled.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 19, 2010)

OK, I'm feeling kinda disco tonight.  Check this one out and see if you can find the riff that fueled a completely different song (around 2:20):







And here is that song (she's so damn cute, tho):







Anyway, back to the disco that I love so much:







LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL11111


----------



## jak757 (Jun 19, 2010)

Bruuuuuuccccce......new DVD coming out soon.  3 hour sets at 60.  Just amazing!


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 19, 2010)

RE: BRUCE

Thanks, John!!

Did you know that his sister is a photographer but had a brief run as an actress?  Here she is on Hulu:

http://www.hulu.com/watch/145111/sleepaway-camp-ii-unhappy-campers

http://www.hulu.com/watch/145115/sleepaway-camp-iii-teenage-wasteland

My other favorite "Bruce" is Bruce Campbell, but that's a different subject.


----------



## chainsaw (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the great tribute to Jimmy Dean we grew up watching his show.

My favorite hamburger video!


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 19, 2010)

I would gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today!

Love me some Sonic Youth, too:


----------



## eman (Jun 19, 2010)

This is a family friendly site .therefore i cannot post videos of the music i listen to.

 ICP , twizted, ABK, boondoks, etc


----------



## ronp (Jun 20, 2010)

Rama lama linga ding dong.



Who put the bomp in the bomp?



Little Darlin'.



My contribution enjoy.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks, Ron!  Here they are properly embedded 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 :


ronp said:


> Rama lama linga ding dong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to go to a Drive-In Theater now!!!


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 20, 2010)

Speaking of Drive-In Theaters...I have a video site over here where I play Public Domain Sci-Fi and Horror movies: http://driveintheater.host56.com/

They've really hit me with the ads, though, so I'm gonna change servers when I get a chance.

My username is genmgr over there, BTW, for "General Manager".

While I'm here, a classic:


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 20, 2010)

Feeling kinda funky and otherwise groovy right now:


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 20, 2010)

NSFW!!!  Some Zappa for you:


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 20, 2010)

Let's just say that my taste in music is eclectic.  Here's some live Slayer:


----------



## squirrel (Jun 20, 2010)

My favorite group of all time is Pink Floyd, I'm old school. I loved Syd Barrett too.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 20, 2010)

No, that wasn't Syd,  It was Roger and David. (Syd was dead then).

The version you posted is just David, though.  Roger had left by this time.

It's still pretty awesome, and thank you for posting it!

Here's one with Syd:


----------



## squirrel (Jun 20, 2010)

Wasn't Shine On You Crazy Diamond a tribute to Syd?? That was my point. I knew he was dead, and Roger, the freak that he is was gone. I saw them in ATL Division Bell tour, new album. Awesome!

I am madly in love with David Gilmour!


----------



## meateater (Jun 20, 2010)

Syd died in 2006. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syd_Barrett


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 20, 2010)

meateater said:


> Syd died in 2006. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syd_Barrett


He quit Pink Floyd in 1968, which was mainly my point, though.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pink_Floyd_and_Syd_Barrett_Story


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 20, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Wasn't Shine On You Crazy Diamond a tribute to Syd?? That was my point. I knew he was dead, and Roger, the freak that he is was gone. I saw them in ATL Division Bell tour, new album. Awesome!
> 
> I am madly in love with David Gilmour!


I dunno.  Waters is still alive, though, and cashing in on the fact the he was the main author of "The Wall": http://www.roger-waters.com/

Check out the "Dub Side of the Moon" stuff that I posted earlier if you haven't already.  That is ONE AWESOME TRIBUTE!!!


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't care what anybody says about Waters.  He and Gilmore are the driving forces behind the Pink Floyd that we love so much, and "The Floyd" certainly hasn't been the same since he left.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 21, 2010)

It's kinda like when DLR left Van Halen.







Is this really the same band?


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 21, 2010)

Another favorite that everyone loves:


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 22, 2010)

I love this stuff:

My Bloody Valentine - When You Sleep


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 23, 2010)

How fortunate the man with none


----------



## chainsaw (Jun 23, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> Another favorite that everyone loves:


There is a military tribute version of this on Youtube I liked


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 23, 2010)

chainsaw said:


> There is a military tribute version of this on Youtube I liked


Oh, yeah, I remember that one.  Here it is:


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm the fire starter:


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 23, 2010)

"Oh, boy...right again" -- Let X=X:


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 23, 2010)

Listen, angel:


----------



## meateater (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's one of my favorites. It's a true story about the Sullivan Brothers from Waterloo Iowa, there is a old black and white movie made about them. I think it was called _*"The Fighting Sullivan's". *_All five brothers were killed on the same navy ship WWII which led the military to split up brothers after that.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 25, 2010)

meateater said:


> Here's one of my favorites. It's a true story about the Sullivan Brothers from Waterloo Iowa, there is a old black and white movie made about them. I think it was called _*"The Fighting Sullivan's". *_All five brothers were killed on the same navy ship WWII which led the military to split up brothers after that.


Thanks, meateater.  That's a great song, and I had never heard of this story before now.

I don't think that anyone can possibly imagine what it must feel like to lose 5 of your grown sons at once.  That's probably the most tragic thing that I've ever heard.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 25, 2010)

Gonna try again with one of my favorite (for unknown reasons) 80's songs, "Heart and Soul":


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 26, 2010)

While I've been a music aficionado for as many of my 41 years that I can remember (more than you might think, lol), I have never found a song that is more beautiful than this one.  It nearly always brings me to tears.

"Sanvean" by Dead Can Dance with Lisa Gerrard on the insanely incredible vocals:


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 26, 2010)

It's creepy, yes (maybe that's why I like it?), but this is another favorite --

Portishead - "All Mine":


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## mythmaster (Jun 26, 2010)

Trent Reznor (Nine Inch Nails) and Peter Murphy (Bauhaus):


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 27, 2010)

Well, I couldn't think of anything for this month's "spuds" Throwdown, but I do have some "spudnuts" for you:


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 27, 2010)

Video Edit Magic Trial Version (Please Purchase):


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 27, 2010)

Umm...I'm not exactly sure what I should think about this one.  All I can say is that is definitely NSFW.  You have been warned:


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 27, 2010)

Still NSFW (eff you I won't do what you tell me)...God, I love this song:


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 28, 2010)

Everything's gonna be alright:


----------



## wingman (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok, I lsiten to allot of different music. That said here is some Jazz Sax. Nothing like a sax player with a healthy set of lungs.


----------



## wingman (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is Michelle Branch and Carlos Santana.Carlos is a very gifted Guitarist that never learned to read music.


----------



## wingman (Jun 28, 2010)

Some Brooks & Dunn with Hillbilly Deluxe


----------



## wingman (Jun 28, 2010)

And here's some CDB.


----------



## wingman (Jun 28, 2010)

At the other end of the spectrum but I like itt. Ozzy


----------



## wingman (Jun 28, 2010)

After Ozzy got you all riled up.. I'll end this with  David Mazwell and some Blues Piano.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you so much, Wingman!  All of that was awesome, and that is exactly why I started this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here's some Garcia for you (I saw the Dead in Birmingham, AL just a few months before he died, and it was the best show that I have ever seen):


----------



## eman (Jun 28, 2010)

when i need to get level ,This does it.


----------



## eman (Jun 28, 2010)

When the days been hard (aren't they all)


----------



## eman (Jun 28, 2010)

and this one


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks, eman!  I can't listen to Jimmy Buffet without thinking about that South Park episode when Cartman gets HIV: http://www.southparkstudios.com/episodes/163542

Also, that is an incredible rendition of "Amazing Grace" by Aaron Neville!  My Dad took me to see him at a 4th of July event in Jacksonville, FL YEARS ago, and it was awesome!  If I weren't a Gordon I would ask to have it played at my funeral.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 28, 2010)

Some more Cocteau Twins stuff for you because I love it:


----------



## wingman (Jun 29, 2010)

MythMAster, I attended an IT conference in New Orleans years ago. It was hosted by a company Called Commerce One. It was just before the .COM crash. They were throwing money around left and right. They booked the House Of Blues for a night and loaded it up with liquor! Their premier clients got to attend all free music, eats and booze. They Booked the Neville Brother's to play for the night. Man it was cool! They were great!


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 30, 2010)

Some more Prodigy for ya:


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 30, 2010)

And here's another awesome "Breathe" from Ministry:


----------



## wingman (Jun 30, 2010)

Johnny Lang -  Lie to Me


----------



## wingman (Jun 30, 2010)

George Strait - Amarilo By Morning


----------



## wingman (Jun 30, 2010)

One of my country favorites! Hank Jr.


----------



## wingman (Jun 30, 2010)

Mythmaster... Here is a video I shot of my ride into Hells Canyon for my website. 22 miles of twisted up roads leading past the Hells Canyon dam to the Snake River. The music is the very music I was listening to during the ride. it put into a great groove and half way through my wing and I got down with the tunes. 3 Doors down and some aesome country roads leading into Hells Canyon.


----------



## wingman (Jun 30, 2010)

Here is another with some blues guitar I shot on the way out of the canyon. this was shot through the rear view and is some good footage. Fast forward to 1:33 so you don't have to listen to me explain about the Rally. it's irrelevant. The music starts at about 1:33.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 30, 2010)

Awesome, thanks, Wingman!


----------



## wingman (Jun 30, 2010)

Now thats a old classic. I have not heard that song for ages.


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 3, 2010)

Some Gordon Lightfoot for the all-nighters:


----------



## rio_grande (Jul 3, 2010)

I like this kid



















I could listen to this kid day in and day out :)


----------



## lintonkennels (Jul 3, 2010)

Here is a good one.


----------



## eman (Jul 3, 2010)

I've had the pleasure of seeing 2 of these guys live . Here are probably 2 of the best string benders that ever picked up a guitar.

Stevie ray vaughn and albert king.

 Blues to the nth degree.

"> name="allowFullScreen" value="true">" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385">">


----------



## wingman (Jul 4, 2010)

That kid above is simple put... "Awesome"!


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 4, 2010)

lintonkennels said:


> Here is a good one.









Please embed them.  That is a good one, though! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also, thank you Rio for the awesome blues stuff!


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 4, 2010)

Conan the Barbarian: The Musical


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## mythmaster (Jul 10, 2010)

This one really hits home:


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jul 10, 2010)

a lil joe


----------



## lownslow (Jul 10, 2010)

Quite a fan of some of this music (NIN, Front 242, Portishead, Ministry, others too).  Here are a couple videos I like:

Combichrist - "Get Your Body Beat"







And this one just cracks me up:

Electric Six "Danger! High Voltage!"


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jul 10, 2010)

more joe


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 10, 2010)

That was awesome, Duck Killer!

Here's one for you, but the quality isn't that good:


----------



## deannc (Jul 10, 2010)

Stevie Ray....it's a shame he had to leave us so soon...the man was incredible!


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2010)

Howz about a little chicken foot?


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jul 10, 2010)

i love stevies work! i was in a blues band for a while and we covered a few of his songs.


----------



## pignit (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## deannc (Jul 11, 2010)

meateater, thanks!  Just wanted I needed to hear this morning firing up the smoker!


----------



## eman (Jul 11, 2010)

Here's one i like to listen to sometimes.


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 11, 2010)

Gonna break it up now with this one:


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 11, 2010)

I saw Mr. Farell, Mr. Reznor, Mr. Rollins, Mr. "Ice T", Ms. Siouxsie, and others at the 1st Lollapalooza in Orlando.  This is a favorite of mine:


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 12, 2010)

Another one for you (you'll have to click a few times because the "embedding is disabled" fags are all over this one).:


----------



## wingman (Jul 15, 2010)

Time for some Jazz Piano. Here is a guy I ran across on YouTube. He is, simply put,... "AMAZING!"


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 15, 2010)

That is awesome, Wingman! -- Thank you, sir!


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 15, 2010)

Here is some stuff from the lineup of the first Lollapalooza in 1991.  I saw it at the fairgrounds in Orlando, FL.  Microdot was involved.  I don't think that EBN, Fishbone, or Violent Femmes performed at that particular show, but they were on the tour.












































*Siouxsie and the Banshees:*



















That was the 3rd best concert that I've ever seen (and I've been to quite a few).  The 2nd best was Nirvana in OKC.  Cobain had an incredibly powerful stage presence.  The hands-down best was the Grateful Dead in Birmingham, AL.  Unbelievable.  They were a legend.


----------



## eman (Jul 15, 2010)

Lets see , some i've seen

 Loudest concert ever ,

 Led zepplin

longest show

Bruce springsteen

 Best concert ever IMO

 Pink floyd / dark side of the moon


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd love to have been able to see PF when Waters was still with them, but, sadly, the opportunity never arose.  Also, I play guitar, and Page is a HUGE influence.  I'd give just about anything to see him perform.

Seeing the Dead was an experience beyond words, though.  I was never a fan until someone took me to the show.  They were like puppets being controlled by demonic forces, and the raw power just echoed throughout the place.  It was almost frightening, but it touched and moved me deeply.  RIP Jerry.

Cobain had the same thing.  He was clearly channeling something through himself, and it was remarkable.  RIP Kurt.

What's eerily coincidental is that the last two high-profile concerts that I attended (Nirvana and the Dead) resulted in a major member of the band dying within a few months after I saw them.  Maybe I'm superstitious, but I haven't gone to any more concerts.

With that in mind, I'll leave you with this most controversial thing.  I don't even know what to think of it.  Strangely enough, I find it amusing.


----------



## linescum (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/x_wLVCLPx0M&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param

All Hail the Master


----------



## eman (Jul 15, 2010)

It was demonic forces . Heroin .

 These guys couldn't understand that some mind altering chemicals helped the early super groups write and perform some great concerts.

 But , Mind altering chemicals have never contained opium.


----------



## wingman (Jul 15, 2010)

linescum said:


> http://www.youtube.com/v/x_wLVCLPx0M&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param
> 
> All Hail the Master


This was a cool video. I liked the quitar playing and the lyrics were amusing. Even if those guys have laid the blue lights down on me a few too many times for my liking 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## meateater (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's some filter.


----------



## meateater (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's the band I toured with. We all fell down after 10 years. I was mentor, sound engineer,artistic advisor, tour manager and security. We were 5 amigos.


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 16, 2010)

lol, here it is embedded:






 


linescum said:


> ">http://www.youtube.com/v/x_wLVCLPx0M&hl=en_US&fs=1">
> 
> All Hail the Master


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll have to disagree because I've actually slammed heroin before.  There was nothing "mind-altering" about it.  I didn't like it because it just made me feel like I was in the hospital on pain killers.

You can't attribute the performances of Nirvana and the Dead to drugs.  That was raw talent right there, my friend.

I've seen shows from Metallica to Hall and Oates.  NOBODY has ever come across like Nirvana or the Dead -- not even close.  And, yes, I was on acid at every one of those shows, so the comparison is equal.

Speaking of Hall and Oates, here's a favorite:








eman said:


> It was demonic forces . Heroin .
> 
> These guys couldn't understand that some mind altering chemicals helped the early super groups write and perform some great concerts.
> 
> But , Mind altering chemicals have never contained opium.


----------



## wingman (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm going to bump this up with some Jonny Lang!


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 31, 2010)

One of my favorite covers:


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 10, 2010)

Shatner does LSD:


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, I won't post it here for *obvious* reasons, but if you have a seriously warped sense of humor like me then do a Youtube search for "richard cheese my neck my back".


----------



## old oak smokers (Aug 17, 2010)

My kid when he was 15.  He is the young one playing the red Telecaster.


----------



## old oak smokers (Aug 17, 2010)

My kid when he was 15 playing a red telecaster.


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 17, 2010)

FTFY 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










 


Old Oak Smokers said:


> My kid when he was 15.  He is the young one playing the red Telecaster.







Old Oak Smokers said:


> My kid when he was 15 playing a red telecaster.


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 14, 2010)

just when you thought it was safe to look at pictures of brisket...


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 19, 2010)

This is the official video for "Pendulum - The Other Side".  They wouldn't let me embed it so I downloaded it, changed the name to "Smoked Alligator", and uploaded it to my channel (in the "Pets and Animals" category, lol).

Anyway, it's a great song and video.  Enjoy.


----------



## herkysprings (Sep 20, 2010)

My top 3 favorite to watch music videos are:

1) Epic song and video from the Beasty Boys









2) Girls with power tools.... only BBQs could make this video better









3) Ok this video has

- a good song,

- a robot,

- cowboys who do Kung Fu,

- laser guns,

- a hot chick in bikini armour riding a unicorn

- and a decent little story.

Also Muse was known in N America for this song (in Guitar Hero) first, and not their involvment in the Twilight Movie series. At least that is what I tell myself...


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 20, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *HerkySprings*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


You'd love "RoboGeisha":


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 24, 2010)

Seeing the thread titled "Fish on the Campfire" suddenly reminded me of this song:


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## candycoated (Mar 14, 2013)

Here's a song for all you 225ers!

*SLOW AND LOW*


----------



## damndirtyhippy (Mar 17, 2013)

This band makes such addictive videos.  Awesome to see Dub-Side of the Moon on the first page here.


----------

